# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Što jesti dok dojimo?

## Paula

Isprika ako već negdje postoji tema.
Već sam izluđena s tim što nesmijem i više stvarno neznam što jesti.
Znam da smijem:
mrkvu, špinat, blitvu, tikvicu, brokulu, karfiol, krumpir, meso razno, ribu bijelu, rižu i tjesteninu.

Znam da nesmijem:
grah, mahune, grašak, bob, paradajz, svježe i kisele salate zelje, sve s lukom i češnjakom

Pomagajte, već mi ove smiju namirnice idu na nos i više nemam uopće volje jesti.

----------


## apricot

Paula, ovo je jedno od najčešćih pitanja na podforumu Općenito o dojenju:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=prehrana

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=prehrana

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=prehrana

----------


## emily

najkrace moguce, s portala  :Smile:  




> Mit o hrani koju mama ne smije jesti dok doji
> 
> Mit: Kad dojite ne smijete jesti kupus, mahunarke, šljive, citrusno voće…
> 
> Ova lista je beskonačno duga. Jadne mame koje se toga drže, sigurno su jako gladne.
> 
> Činjenica: Hrana koju dojilje ne smiju jesti razlikuje se od kulture do kulture. Uzmimo samo bijeli i crveni luk . U Italiji je on na crnoj listi, dok se u Indiji smatra da pomaže stvaranju mlijeka. Moj omiljeni primjer koliko su ove liste smiješne je nešto što sam čula od babice kada sam rodila svoje prvo dijete i zabrinuto je pitala što smijem jesti, a što ne. Rekla mi je:”Zamisli ženu u Africi koja nema taj luksuz da može otići u trgovinu ili na plac i kupiti to što joj se jede. Svejedno doji, a jede ono što u tom trenutku ima.”
> 
> Jedite sve što vam se jede, ali u umjerenim količinama. Velika većina beba nema nikakvih problema s raznovrsnom prehranom majke u koju su uključeni i luk i začini.

----------


## apricot

Nakon što sve to pročitaš (posebno tekst s Portala), vidjet ćeš da su i ove namirnice koje si nabrojala pod "ne smijem2, itekako dobrodošle - ako ti pašu.

Generalno, smiješ sve osim droga i alkohola.

----------


## Paula

Sve sam pročitala i tek sad sam zbunjena.
S Paulom sam uglavnom pazila što jedem, imala je grčeve pa sam izbjegavala sve i svašta, najveći grijeh su mi bili smokići koje sam tamanila jednu vrečicu dnevno ili svaki drugi dan. 
Rezultat: dijete alergično na kikiriki, gluten kravlje mlijeko, ribu, jaje, i neznam što sve ne a da nikada te namirnice nije jela jer sam je dojila.
Iz opravdanih razloga bojim se da Filipa ne zadesi ista sudbina. Nekidan sam pojela mahune i mali cijelu noć nije mogao doći k sebi. Sad više nema grčeve ali ni ja ništa ne jedem. I GLANAAA SAM.
Meso u saftu mi je bezveze bez luka, ni tjestenina s umakom od paradajza nevalja ako ne metnem luk. Više nemam ideja što kuhati.

----------


## Arijana

Ja sam shvatila da se to odnosi na sirovi luk i češnjak, valjda..
Kuhano sam jela i jedno i drugo i nije bilo nikakvih problema.

----------


## apricot

Paula, jedeš sve normalno dok ne primijetiš da neka namirnica bebi smeta.
Onda je ukineš.
Ako mu je danas naškodila, ne mora značiti da bi i sljedeći put. Isto kao što i tebi neko jelo koje inače normalno konzumiraš, nekada jednostavno - ne sjedne.

Alergije vjerojatno nemaju puno veze sa hranom koju ti konzumiraš tijekom dojenja, iako su ovi smokići i alergija na kikiriki simptomatični   :Wink:

----------


## rinama

DA 
Voće: 
- jabuka (bez kore) 
- banana 
- kruška (bez kore) 
Povrće: 
-krumpir (samo kuhani-bilo kao prilog ili na salatu 
-mrkva (samo kuhana) 
-cikla (kuhana,slabo zaćinjena) 
-karfijol (može kuhani-puno ili pohani- malo) 
Meso: 
-pileće bijelo (kuhano, bez kože) 
-junetina (kuhana, bez masnoća) 
-teletina (kuhana, bez masnoća) 
-puretina (kuhana) 
-dimcek pureća salama 
-meso sa roštilja ali slabo zaćinjeno 
Žitarice: 
-riža 
-tjestenina 
-kruh (bijeli, crni,kukuruzni) 
-palenta 
-pšenični griz kuhan na mljeku 
Mljeko I mlječne prera. 
-mljeko (što manje mm) 
-jogurt 
-bio aktiv 
-svježi kravlji sir (bez vrhnja) 
-podrvec, gauda (malo) 
-sirni namaz (abc) 
-margo 
Piće: 
-voda 
-čaj šipak (bez limuna) 
-čaj kamilica (bez limuna) 
-čaj za dojilje, puno 
-čaj mješani kamilica/šipak 
Slatkiši: 
-biskvitni kolaći posipani štaub šečerom 
-pita od sira 
-pita od jabuka 
- marmelada od marelice 
Jaje 
-tvrdo kuhano 2 puta tjedno 
Juhe 
- u neograničenim količinama sa rezancima,rižom, griz nokličima ili nekom drugom tjesteninomJuha je ujedno I tekućina koja je dobra za stvaranje mlijeka. 
Zaćini: 
-sol (malo I umjereno) 
-šečer 
-ulje (suncokret, maslinovo,bučino) 
-ocat (malo) 

NE 
Voće: 
- limun 
-mandarina 
-naranđa 
-kivi 
-ananas 
-trešnje 
-višnje 
Povrće: 
-paradajz 
-krastavci 
-zelena salata 
-zelje (niti kuhano) 
-kelj 
-poriluk 
-crveni luk 
-češnjak 
-grah 
-grašak 
Meso: 
-suhomesnati proizvodi (kobase pogotovo) 
-razne salame (poli,posebna) 
-pečeno I masno meso bilo koje vrste 
-pašteta (vrlo opasna zbog začina) 
-pohano 
Žitarice: 
-musli 
-kruh sa sjemenkama 
Mljeko I mlječne prera. 
-vrhnje 
-kajmak 
-masni sirevi 
Piće: 
-gazirana pića 
-limunada 
-sve što sadrži agrume ili limunske kiseline 
-alkohol 
-kava 
Slatkiši: 
-čokolade (može malo za gušt) 
-bomboni (može malo) 
-sve što sadrži grožđice 
Zaćini: 
-vegeta 
-papar 
-crvena ljuta paprika 
-češnjak 
-origano 

Sva hrana koja je navedena pod NE, utjeće na okus I miris mljeka, pa male bebe uključe svoje senzore I odbijaju papati I nervoziraju, jer ne žele da ih boli bušica. 

Kako beba odrasta uvoditi lagano u maminu prehranu neke stvari koje su u stupcu NE, kako bi isprobavalo I druge okuse, samo bez žurbe I samo pametne stvari. 

Dozvoljene hrane je manje u odnosu na nedozvoljenu, ali uz razne kombinacije može se napraviti dobar jelovnik. 

Napomena: sve gore navedeno je iz vlastitog iskustva I savjeta patronažne sestre. 

Savjet: izdržati, papati na cicu ima priliku samo sada, a flašicu uvjek stigne. 

PROBAJ OVO NIJE LOŠE

----------


## Paula

Nažalost kikiriki je prilično jaki alargent i probija mliječnu barijeru. Navodno je ista stvar s jagodama. A ja ih oboje obožavam šmrc.
Trenutno jedem rižu i tjesteninu jer Filip ima jako vodenu stolicu (patronažna rekla da jedem hranu koja zatvara) ali sad nema grčeve. Probat ću samo namirnice s gornjeg popisa pa valjda ćemo izgurati još 2 mjeseca. Cure hvala na pomoći

----------


## zrinka

paula, mozes jesti sve, jedino ako pirmjetis da na nesto dijete reagira, to prestanes jesti...

i zasto smrc za jagodama, mozes ih slobodno jesti (iako im je vec sezona prosla-mozda zato smrc?)

paula, bitno je da ti dobro i kvalitetno jedes, jer tvoje tijelo hrani tvoje dijete  i nemoj se izgladnjivati

a ovo da ti moras jesto rizu i tjestetinu zato sto ti dijete ima proljev?  :?

----------


## zrinka

s ovom rinaminom tablicom se ne slazem, procitaj tekstove na portalu, imas gore linkove

----------


## Vanchy

> ... pa valjda ćemo izgurati još 2 mjeseca.


Zasto samo 2 mjeseca? 
Slazem se sa Zrinkom.  Nemoj se izgladnjivati i ogranicavati u prehrani. Jedi sve. Onda ces ako to budes zeljela izgurati i 2 godine, a ne samo 2 mjeseca.   :Love:

----------


## Nina

Ni ja se ne slazem s tom tablicom.
Mnogo stvari s te tablice sam jela od pocetka i jos ih jedem i nije bilo bas nikakvih problema.Jela sam i cesnjak i kiselo zelje,jagode jos u rodilistu...
Kao sto Zrinka kaze,isprobaj,pa tek ako vidis da dijete reagira-prekini.

----------


## retha

Sto se tice jagoda,ja ih ni sada nesmijem primirisati jerbo Buba dobi osip,pa ih eto ne jedem.  :Sad:   U pocetku joj je jako znalo smetati kad bih jela gljive ili karfiol,ostalo sam uglavnom jela umjereno. Sad jedem sve(osim tih jagoda,a ne usudim se niti kikiriki)i nemamo nikakvim smetnji. Probaj pa vidi,i naj se izgladnjivat,to ni dobro.  :Wink:

----------


## ivonna

ja jedem apsolutno sve. 
bas danas sam maznula oradu s puuunoo cesnjaka   :Grin:  i zasad ne vidim da se malena buni

----------


## irena2

Ja sam jela sve...btw u rodilištu prisiljeno zelje, varivo od povtća (grašak, mahune, mrkva, krumpir)...

obzirom na Vitine probleme s probavom izbacila sam mlijeko i sve mliječne proizvode

----------


## rinama

Ma sretna sam zbog Vas čija djeca dobro papaju na ciku i nemaju nikakvih problema.Iz svog iskustva znam da svaki put kada bi pojela nešto iz tablice NE, moji limači imali su grčeve, tako da sam razgovarala sa patronažnom sestrom koja mi je savjetovala da bar u samom startu izbjegavam hranu koja je u tablici NE. I bilo je super. Ja sam pazila i lagano iz tjedna u tjedan dodavala nešto novo, a oni više nisu plakali i svi sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## mala anica

moja a. kad je imala oko mjesec dana pocela se osipat pomalo ali sve vise svaki dan. vodila sam je ped. koja mi nije znala nista rec sta bi moglo biti, rekla je kao majcino mlijeko ne ide iz crijeva pa to ne moze biti od tvoje prehrane, i dala maloj antialerg. inekciju. tako da smo ja i mm izbacili psa iz stana, dezinficirali kucu, ja ispirala svu njezinu robicu vise puta a stanje sve gore. djetetu su nakon tjedan dana natekle oci od alergije. i tako ja hvala Bogu pocela ceprkat po internetu, prvo sto sam nasla je da bi moglo biti od kravljeg mlijeka, ja ga izbacim i za dva dana stanje se vidno poboljsalo. testirala sam jos par puta i svaki put bi se uvjerila da je to. u medjuvremenu su joj pocela smetati i jaja, riba, pipun,..ja jos uvijek iskljucivo dojim i dosla sam na jadnih 50kg. jelovnik mi je jednolican i jedva cekam da pocnem ponovo jesti sve. sigurno cu jos dosta morat dojit jer je moja malena doslovno ovisna o mojoj sisi   :Razz:  
imam li tko ovakvog iskustva, kad bi to moglo proc?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja se također ne slažem s tablicom, jer sam jela sva navedena voća i povrća - a dijete nijednom nije imalo nikakve grčiće.

----------


## Paulita

Koliko sam skužila, svaka beba je za sebe. Npr, kad sam prvi put pojela salsu u koju stavim dosta češnjaka, Lovro je okretao glavu i nije mu cika bila dobra. Slijedeći put je bilo sve ok, stavila sam manje češnjaka. Dakle, treba vidjeti šta im ne paše i ne pretjerivati s nikakvom hranom. Doduše, nisu nas mučili grčići.

----------


## barakuda

Jedino sto ja izbjegavam su mahunarke i ljuta i prezacinjena hrana jer sam primjetila da smeta Adriani(vise i teze prducka)! Jagode, tresnje, cokoladu i ostale NE stvari sam jela vec prvih dana nakon poroda, naravno u umjerenim kolicinama, i nije joj uopce smetalo. Ali jabuke su joj npr. smetale!! Svako dijete drugacije reagira, zato je najbolje isprobati pa viditi kako odredjena namirnica djeluje na bebu!

----------


## Barbie

[quote="zrinka"]paula, mozes jesti sve, jedino ako pirmjetis da na nesto dijete reagira, to prestanes jesti

Kako primjetis, kada????Koliko vremena treba proci da primjetis da nesto sto pojedes smeta tvojoj bebi kod dojenja?I kako skuzim da je smeta?

THX

----------


## Ana...

Ja više neznam što kuhati jer imam osjećaj da jedem jedno te isto.  :Mad:  trebam pomoć! ako netko ima volje neka mi nabroji neka jela osim kuhanog mesa ( dosta mi je mesa)? :/

----------


## Irchi

Tin ima grčeve odnosno problema sa zrakom u crijevima otkada sam ja pila antibiotik( u bolnici pokupila e.coli) i koristimo sub simplex kapi i ja "ništa" ne jedem(osim slatkiša ali ne svakodnevno). Hrana mi je tamni kruh i margo, gusti sokovi tipa breskva ili kruška, juhice i sve vrste mesa, ponekad šnitica salame, keksi od cjelovitog brašna sa zobi, u zadnje vrijeme acidofil i šalica nescaffea i to je to. Što se tiče luka crveni pojedem tu i tamo u nekom saftiću, ali to su onda minimalne količine, a češnjak mislim samo mijenja okus mlijeku, a jela sam ga u trudnoći pa se naviknuo preko plodne vode. Mlijeka imam, Tin nema većih problema s probavom, a kile idu dolje.
S obzirom da je navršio 3 mjeseca pokušala sam smanjiti sa kapima sub simplex, ali ne ide. Isto tako sam se uvjerila da mu smetaju patlidžani i tikvice, a i banane. Tu ni kapi nisu pomogle. jednostavno moram još čekati. Za sve krivim antibiotik i mislim da bih sve jela da nije bila takva situacija.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Arijana

> Ja više neznam što kuhati jer imam osjećaj da jedem jedno te isto.  trebam pomoć! ako netko ima volje neka mi nabroji neka jela osim kuhanog mesa ( dosta mi je mesa)? :/


Ana.., pa odi na Recepte i dobit ćeš inspiraciju   :Laughing:

----------


## Ana...

nikad nisam išla na recepte mislila sam da je to za bebe!!! hvala Arijana opet me spašavaš!  :Love:

----------


## Freya

Ja se uopće ne opterećujem po pitanju hrane. Jedem sve kao i prije (jedino nikako nisam jela grah, a mahune i grašak i tako ne volim). Hranu pripremam potpuno jednako kao i prije, dakle ništa nisam mijenjala zbog dojenja. Salatu malo manje zakiselim, a svježe povrće (uz doručak) ne solim. Ljuta sam na sebe što jedem jako puno slatkiša (baš pretjerujem, ali jednostavno si ne mogu pomoći jer osjećam potrebu za tim), ali zato se trudim svaki dan pojesti i nešto od voća. Što se tiće pića -ne pijem Cedevitu, gazirano (do sada možda par puta popila pola čaše Cole) niti kavu u bilo kakvom obliku. Samo voda, ledeni čaj, razni voćni sokovi (najviše mi odgovaraju višnja i jabuka), mlijeko ili kakao. Nastojim piti više jogurta (ili drugih mliječnih proizvoda) i jesti više svježeg sira. I još da dodam - pijem i onaj (kršitelj koda)ov čaj za dojilje, ali ne redovito (jer zaboravim).

----------


## snjež

Ja se zapravo slažem s obje strane i ona koja kaže da se može jesti sve, i ona koja mora paziti jer bebicama evidentno nešto smeta, ali zaista me oduvijek zanimalo što bi na te sve rasprave "jesti (odnosno ne jesti) ovo ili ono" rekle mame u Africi, ili nekom drugom siromašnom dijelu svijeta..baš me zanima paze li one na to ili su samo sretne da imaju bilo što za jesti i vode (bilo kakve) za popiti.
Možda će netko reći da dramatiziram, ali zaista me živo zanima. :/

----------


## Tiwi

I ja sam dobila od patronažne tablicu DA i NE kao Rinama ali ja sam zbog problema s edemima (nakupinama vode) ionako bila mjesec dana na ničemu  :/  tj dijeti, bez ugljikohidrata, bljutave juhice od mrkve i vode, nešto malo integralne riže i šnicl na naglo (rijetko), bijelo pileće meso, isto na naglo, ili kuhano. Kasnije sam polako uvodila normalnu prehranu. 

Kad je bebač imal 2 mjeseca dobila sam nekakvu virozu koja mi je ubila i probavu pa tri dana nisam ništa jela, malo pila vode i mislila kak ću riknut. Mali je normalno cical a mlijeko mi je curilo "u potocima". To je odgovor na sve sumnje u žensko  tijelo kao savršen stroj. 

Jedini problem bio je kad sam kod mamena nedjeljnom ručku pojela salatu sa svježim krastavcima i vrhnjem. Jooooj, strašno!! Prvo je meni bilo bljak, a drugi dan je mali bljuval sve do navečer dok nismo preradili sve od dan prije.. Jadnik. 

Više ne jedem krastavce.

Ali ne jedem kikiriki, med, gljive..

----------


## rinama

Od svega što ste vi drage moje navele, znaći da ipak postoji nešto u onoj mojoj tablici što bi vrijedilo isprobati, a pokretaćica ovog pitanja siguno nije ništa pametnija što se tiće njezinog problema, kad mi svaka tepemo svoje. 
Paula, kaj jedeš?

----------


## zrinka

pauli smo vec rekli da moze jesti sve u normalnim kolicinama, da nse ne smijhe izgladnjivati dok doji jer tijelu trebaju dodatne kalorije za dojenje, mora jesti kvalitetnu hranu i pratiti reakcije djeteta .....

ne pistoje nikakve tablice sto se ne smije jesti u trudnoci, valja posebnu pozornost baciti na uzimanje lijekova i sl, a alkoholu i nikotinu i drogama reci ne...

eto, jednostavno  :Smile:

----------


## Paula

> imam li tko ovakvog iskustva, kad bi to moglo proc?


Na krablje mlijeko je prestala reagirati s skoro 2 godine, jaje konzumiramo samo u namirnicama nikad kuhano, pečeno, na pojedinu vrstu ribe još se ospe, gljive nesmijemo ni primirisati.
Obavezno odite na testiranje jer na neke stvari možda nećete primjetiti da reagira a MOŽE joj jako škoditi (npr. gluten). Umjesto kravljeg konzumirajte sojino ili kozje mlijeko. Sretno

----------


## Paula

Evo me nazad malo sam istestirala namirnice i zaključila slijedeće:
VELIKO NE: mahune i mahunarke, paprika i paradajz - svako jelo koje ima paradajza nam naprani tulum, gazirana pića, čajna kobasa.

Češnjak i luk mu ne smetaju ali samo dinstani. Zbog Paulinie alergije moram iz prevencije izbjegavati jagode, med, kikiriki, plavu ribu, koštunjičavo voće ... 

Reagira i na kupovne sokove sve osim kruške.

A sad i ja idem na stranice s receptima jer nemam više inspiracije.

----------


## mala anica

paula, kad si svojoj curi pocela s nadohranom, s koliko mjeseci i koje si joj namirnice prve uvodila, kako je reagirala na njih?
sorry sto gnjavim  :Smile:

----------


## šnapi

ja bas i nisam puno proucavala sta se smije, a sta ne smije i nisam s time opterecena, pa mozda to i psiholoski djeluje. cula sam za zelenu salatu i mahunarke i to nisam jela. ostalo jedem i paradajz i cokoladu i sve ok.

----------


## XENA

Dižem temu iz prašine!

Mojoj bebici smeta mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi, koje ja inače obožavam i baš mi je teško bez njih.
Pročitala sam na portalu tekst koji kaže da se kod termički obrađenog mlijeka uništavaju ti proteini koji smetaju.
Dali to znaći da smijem jesti npr. palačinke ili burek sa sirom ili kolač od sira?
Molim odgovor !

----------


## jelena.O

ako joj smeta bolje ne riskirati, nego malo bit i na dijeti, ja sam bila na takvoj djeti 1. put 2 godine i 2mjeseca, a sad 2god. i8.5mjeseci.

----------


## XENA

Predpotstavljam da je to tvoj dojilački staž  :Smile: .
Ja sam mislila izbjegavati dotične namirnice dok traje razdoblje grčeva, nadam se da to znaći do njenog trećeg mjeseca života a iza toga ih normalno konzumirati.

Još uvijek bi voljela znati odgovor na moje pitanje, jedu mi se palačinke!
Pošto izbjegavam sve slatko,a inače sam veeeliki "slatkoljubac", makar u njima da guštam

----------


## amsterdam

> Predpotstavljam da je to tvoj dojilački staž .
> Ja sam mislila izbjegavati dotične namirnice dok traje razdoblje grčeva, nadam se da to znaći do njenog trećeg mjeseca života a iza toga ih normalno konzumirati.
> 
> Još uvijek bi voljela znati odgovor na moje pitanje, jedu mi se palačinke!
> Pošto izbjegavam sve slatko,a inače sam veeeliki "slatkoljubac", makar u njima da guštam


koliko sam ja čula to se odnosi samo na svježe mlijeko...ne znam možda griješim..moj sin je imao grčeve ali ja nikad nisam znala od čega točno jer kada bi i jela palačinke nije to jedina hrana koju bi taj dan pojela pa da sad mogu sa sigurnošću reći da je to od toga.. ja sam mlatila po palačinkama redovito, al taj dan ne bi više uzimala mlijeko  u nečem drugom i to je to

----------


## palčica

Nama je također, tj. bebi smetalo mlijeko pa sam ga izbacila - no nisam svježi sir, jogurte i proizvode koji imaju mlijeka. Pila sam rižino. Pa onda poriluk (tu smo imali velike muke), luk u kuhanom, sirovom izdanju, pa na kraju sve sirovo od voća i povrća. Moji lijekovi nakon carskog. Užas. Kad sam to izbacila nismo imali grčeve ni ikakve probavne smetnje (tako sam živjela 5 mjeseci). Zavidila sam mamama koje sve jedu.

----------


## Peterlin

Moj stariji je bio strašno osjetljiv, lista "zabranjenih" namirnica imala bi valjda 30 stavki. S druge strane, mlađem nije bilo ništ - mogla sam jesti što sam htjela. Tako da tu nema pravila, jednostavno pratiš i vidiš bebine reakcije pa se rukovodiš time.

----------


## jelena.O

> Predpotstavljam da je to tvoj dojilački staž .
> Ja sam mislila izbjegavati dotične namirnice dok traje razdoblje grčeva, nadam se da to znaći do njenog trećeg mjeseca života a iza toga ih normalno konzumirati.
> 
> Još uvijek bi voljela znati odgovor na moje pitanje, jedu mi se palačinke!
> Pošto izbjegavam sve slatko,a inače sam veeeliki "slatkoljubac", makar u njima da guštam


ne staž mi je malo veći kod klinke 4 mjeseca više kod klinca samo 3 tkjjedna, jer mi je pokazival istu skliku ko i klinka, nitko mi to nije htio potvrdit, doktorica cijelo vrijeme priča kak se dete čisti, a s njega fleke kože padaju , jako ružna slika.

Mojni su baš veliki alergičari, skoro najviši razred, mali još uvijek a nikad nije primiriso mlijkeo, mala je sad u skoro 7 počela jest mliječno.


*Palačinke su jestive i bez mlijeka, i bez jaja, čak i bez brašna,* samo treba malo duže da se do nje dođe, ja sam u to vrijeme htjela ubit za komad sira,a eto strpila sam se.

----------


## jelena.O

> Zavidila sam mamama koje sve jedu.


A tek ja!

----------


## amsterdam

a kak vi znate što točno bebi smeta..mene to ubija jer mali stalno prducka, pogotovo navečer što ga često i budi ali ja neznam od čega..npr. akotaj dan jedem neki čušpajz ko jučer od tikviac, u njemu ima i dinstanog luka, i rajčice i tikvica i krumpira i neke šalše koju baka sprema i začina nekih i kaj ti ja znam kaj sve ne...pa onda pohani kruh za doručak, pa onda žitarice na mlijeku za međuobrok, sirova voćka, kava, malo čokolade, i tko zna kaj ja sve ne unesem tijekom dana, svjesno i nesvjesno..i kak da ja znam kaj njega točno smeta...

----------


## jelena.O

ja nemam problema s prdenjima, moji su na višoj razini.

definitivno jaki začini nisu za mame koje su počele dojiti

----------


## XENA

> Nama je također, tj. bebi smetalo mlijeko pa sam ga izbacila - no nisam svježi sir, jogurte i proizvode koji imaju mlijeka. Pila sam rižino. Pa onda poriluk (tu smo imali velike muke), luk u kuhanom, sirovom izdanju, pa na kraju sve sirovo od voća i povrća. Moji lijekovi nakon carskog. Užas. Kad sam to izbacila nismo imali grčeve ni ikakve probavne smetnje (tako sam živjela 5 mjeseci). Zavidila sam mamama koje sve jedu.


Joj palčica.

Meni putar, marmelada i čaj za doručak već izlaze na nos!
Svećano objavljujem da sam glaaadna!
Kupus nam definitivno ne paše, neki dan sam nadobudno jela sarmu pa ju je stomačić mučio cijeli dan i cijelu noć.
Jučer sam pojela par kockica čokolade ,kokice i dva jaja, opet  smo bile budne većinu noći.
Po malo ću eliminirati namirnice dok ne dođem do nekog popisa.
Danas je bembulja super, papa i spava s tim da mama nije skoro ništa papala a uz sve to me još i mastitis mući,strašno.

----------


## Beti3

> Dižem temu iz prašine!
> 
> Mojoj bebici smeta mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi, koje ja inače obožavam i baš mi je teško bez njih.
> Pročitala sam na portalu tekst koji kaže da se kod termički obrađenog mlijeka uništavaju ti proteini koji smetaju.
> Dali to znaći da smijem jesti npr. palačinke ili burek sa sirom ili kolač od sira?
> Molim odgovor !


Proteini se uništavaju i pri tvojoj probavi, jer ono što ti pojedeš mora proći cijeli sustav do tankog crijeva pa se filtrira kroz crijevne resice i krvlju odlazi u mliječne žlijezde gdje se stvara mlijeko. Tako da to što se neki uništavaju kuhanjem i ne znači baš puno.

Nema ti druge nego probavati. Kad vidiš da joj nešto smeta, ne jedi tjedan dana, pa opet probaj. 

Naravno da moraš gledati i na to koliko joj nešto smeta. Ako su samo grčevi, ne znači da je od tvoje hrane. Najvjerojatnije bi imala grčeve ma što ti jela. Grčevi su povezani sa nezrelošću bebinog probavnog sustava, a tek posredno sa maminom hranom.

Ako je reakcija nešto gore nego grčevi, najbolje da upitaš patronažnu ili pedijatricu.

Pojedi tu palačinku kad ti je takva želja. Pojedi pola prvo, ma četvrtinu, da vidiš reakciju. 

I ono što smeta danas, vjerojatno neće smetati za tjedan ili dva. Ponavljam, ako nije u pitanju bolest, za bolest bi bili nadležni liječnici, i onda ovo što sam napisala ne vrijedi.

----------


## palčica

> Joj palčica.
> 
> Meni putar, marmelada i čaj za doručak već izlaze na nos!
> Svećano objavljujem da sam glaaadna!
> Kupus nam definitivno ne paše, neki dan sam nadobudno jela sarmu pa ju je stomačić mučio cijeli dan i cijelu noć.
> Jučer sam pojela par kockica čokolade ,kokice i dva jaja, opet  smo bile budne većinu noći.
> Po malo ću eliminirati namirnice dok ne dođem do nekog popisa.
> Danas je bembulja super, papa i spava s tim da mama nije skoro ništa papala a uz sve to me još i mastitis mući,strašno.


Zvuči sada možda kao malena utjeha no svemu dođe kraj. Nedaj se!  :Love: 
Ja sam najprije počela jabuke jesti (ne kuhane). Jednu po jednu feticu. Sad pojedem pola kg dnevno. Kako smo uveli dohranu počela sam i ja uvoditi sirove namirnice. Ne moram ni reći da sam nekidan pojela hrpu matovilca, rotkvica i rikule, nisam se mogla zaustaviti - sve mi je falilo. Još se ne usudim neke namirnice pojesti jer je osjetljiviji po tom pitanju, valjda. Mislim da sam najnezdravije jela ovih šest mjeseci.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

> . Mislim da sam najnezdravije jela ovih šest mjeseci.


zašto ima i puno zdravih stavri koje se može jestui.

a ovo xenino putar s nećim ja nikad nisam smjela jest.

----------


## palčica

Ima. Jela sam ja zdravo, no navikla sam dio dana biti na voću, a ovako sam si samo kuhala kompote, kad sam imala snage.

----------


## Optimisticna

Iskreno rečeno ja sam jela strašno ograničeno, ništa sirovo, nikakve zelene salate, nikakve suhomesnate proizvode. Jela sam do njegovog četvrtog mjeseca kompote, palente, gušće juhice bez graška, graha, kukuruza, luka i češnjaka, pila jako puno vode (oko tri litre), jela sir, mliječne prerađevine općenito. Mali Dečko nije imao grčeve, pomagala sam mu da se izvjetri pomoću masaža i imao je cijelo vrijeme zlatno žutu stolicu, par puta dnevno. Napredovao više nego dobro.

Ali vjerujem da sam imala i puno sreće. Neka su djeca bez bzira na sve jako delikatna.

----------


## Mo Cassino

mene moji "tjeraju" na tu opustošenu prehranu.pijem samo kompot i vodu šta mi više ide na živce i jedino putem tog kompota (od jabuka) pojedem nešto voća.jedem sve light i nezačinjeno većinom tako da sam luda više

----------


## Beti3

Mo Cassino, možeš sve jesti normalno, ako ti paše. Nemoj baš kupus, fažol i agrume ovaj prvi mjesec, nemoj još kavu ni pretjerano puno mlijeka, ali sve možeš jesti.

----------


## nanimira

ja ne jedem citruse,kupusnjače i mahunarke jer ju to napuhuje a i po preporuci patronažne, pojačala sam unos tekućine i čaja od komorača/anisa/melise/koprive (ima i za kupit čaj za dojilje) al nemam baš neki apetit pa radije jedem iza svakog podoja/izdoja pomalo nego da se 3x dnevno natrpam. i odgovara i bebi i meni, stolice su joj redovite, 2x dnevno i jedna noćna, prducka redovito kak treba,nema grčeve nikakve, boja je zlatno žuta.

----------


## vikki

Ja sam danas za doručak pojela zobene pahuljice prvi put nakon poroda i maleni je vrištao cijeli dan. A taman sam mislila kako grčevi polako prolaze. Inače sam poizbacala sve živo iz prehrane i užasno se jednolično hranim, no nakon 6-7 tjedana neutješnog plača jednostavno se ne usuđujem opustiti se kad je hrana u pitanju.

Zanima me, ako ima grčeve od mlijeka i mliječnih proizvoda, što se događa kada grčevi prođu (ako bi prošli s neka 4 mjeseca), mogu li onda vratiti mliječno u prehranu ili ipak ne dok god dojim.

Također me zanima reagira li dojenčad samo na kravlje mlijeko, tj. mogu li piti kozje ili sojino (mada je i soja mahunarka pa pretpostavljam da nije neki izbor). 30% moje prehrane bili su mliječni proizvodi i baš mi fali to sad, već mi je zlo od lešog mesa i krumpira  :Sad:

----------


## ki ki

> Ja sam danas za doručak pojela zobene pahuljice prvi put nakon poroda i maleni je vrištao cijeli dan. A taman sam mislila kako grčevi polako prolaze. Inače sam poizbacala sve živo iz prehrane i užasno se jednolično hranim, no nakon 6-7 tjedana neutješnog plača jednostavno se ne usuđujem opustiti se kad je hrana u pitanju.
> 
> Zanima me, ako ima grčeve od mlijeka i mliječnih proizvoda, što se događa kada grčevi prođu (ako bi prošli s neka 4 mjeseca), mogu li onda vratiti mliječno u prehranu ili ipak ne dok god dojim.
> 
> Također me zanima reagira li dojenčad samo na kravlje mlijeko, tj. mogu li piti kozje ili sojino (mada je i soja mahunarka pa pretpostavljam da nije neki izbor). 30% moje prehrane bili su mliječni proizvodi i baš mi fali to sad, već mi je zlo od lešog mesa i krumpira


moja ima 6 mjeseci i jos joj smeta kad ja konzumiram mlijeko,probaj kupiti mlijeko bez laktoze

----------


## legal alien

Mislim da je sve individualno pa ti nitko ne moze reci kada mozes uvesti mlijeko bez da beba dobije grceve. Pokusaj sada sa samo par zlica jogurta pa promatraj. Kao zamjena za jutarnju bijelu kavu mi se pokazalo mlijeko od rize iz dm-a. Zapravo je odvratno na prvu ali se naviknes.

Ja sam prosla sve faze s njih dvije, od kompota i samo leso do faze ne mogu vise gladna sam... I cini mi se da su se jednako grcile. Onda u nekoj kulminaciji grceva sa 5-6 tjedana odlucila izbaciti mlijeko (samo maslo koristim od mlijecnih proizvoda, ovisnica) i gluten i sada nakon 4 tjedna cini mi se da im je bolje. Jucer sam prvi put zezla i pojela gulas od divljaci s njokima,(slabije zacinjen radi mene). Prduckaju mozda malo vise i G je nemirnija. Ja se opet vracam na dijetu (bez glutena i mlijeka, a krece uvodjenje zacina i malo kinkretnije spize). Nije mi problem a i meni super od kad ne konzumiram mlijeko i gluten. Stolica normalne konzistencije 2-3 puta dnevno (ako stignem od njih dvije), ne prduckam stalno kao prije. E da, jedem citruse. Imam stablo naranci pod prozorom pa je steta to propustiti kad im je sezona. Pocela sa jednom feticom dnevno i kad sam vidjela da nema reakcija polako povecavala do cijele velike washingtonke. 
Treba svatko sam za sebe i svoju bebicu testirati sto im odgovara. Recimo nasa O je manje osjetljiva i po njoj bi mogla jesti vise toga...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Moj je mali do sad reagirao samo na grah (imao je poteškoće s probavom), mandarine (osuo se) i kikiriki (zelena stolica) na ostalo nisam primjetila neke nuspojave a jedem manje više sve. Mlijeko ni ja ne volim piti pa to nema u prehrani ali jedem jogurt i sir na to ne reagira.
Noćas me prepao jer se ispovraćao nakon noćnog podoja ali baš jako ne znam što to uzrokuje?

----------


## vikki

> E da, jedem citruse. Imam stablo naranci pod prozorom pa je steta to propustiti kad im je sezona. Pocela sa jednom feticom dnevno i kad sam vidjela da nema reakcija polako povecavala do cijele velike washingtonke.


Zavidim ti  :Smile: 




> Noćas me prepao jer se ispovraćao nakon noćnog podoja ali baš jako ne znam što to uzrokuje?


Moj je povraćao desetak dana, nekad više, nekad manje, rekli su viroza, ali nisam sigurna da je bilo to. Nije mu pasao nikakav vodoravni položaj, samo onaj za podrigivanje, stalno mu se vraćalo što je pojeo, i odmah nakon jela i po sat-dva poslije. Sad kad je prestao povraćati zna imati nekakav smrdljivi proljev pa ne znam je li i to možda zbog hrane, ili su sve to neke faze  :Undecided:  Uz to više i ne dobiva na težini kao prva dva mjeseca (dobio je po 1400 g prva dva mjeseca, sad za dva tjedna 320 g), pedica se ne zabrinjava.
A što se moje probave tiče, kako ne jedem ništa zeleno, vlaknasto, jogurte, žitarice, nikakvo povrće osim špinata, stolicu mogu samo sanjati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam s obje curke jela gotovo sve - voce, povrce, salate, jogurte (mlijeko i inace ne volim), peceno, pohano, citruse, name it...
Nisam jela samo grah, tj. mahunarke i kiseli kupus, i cesnjak kojeg inace tamanim u salati - to mene dosta napuhuje i smetalo me nakon poroda
To sam pocela jesti kad su imale kojih 5 mjeseci
Grceve su imale nesto malo, nikad nisam uocila vezu izmedju njih i hrane

----------


## nanimira

pa što nisu grčevi normalni? mislim na prduckanja i to...moja se malo grči al to samo prije kakanja, ali nije ništa strašno što malo tješenja ne može zaustaviti..i onda se pokaka i sve 5.

----------


## Ginger

Pa jesu, samo neke bebe znaju imati reakciju na odredjenu hranu - jace grceve, osip i sl...
Moje nisu, nadam se da nece ni ova

----------


## nanimira

A da, vjerujem da ću prepoznati grčeve ako dođu a nadam se da neće...

----------


## Mali Mimi

vikki probaj jesti kompote to bi ti trebalo popraviti stolicu a neće izazvati grčeve kod malog, tako sam ja onaj prvi mjesece dok sam pazila

----------


## Bluebella

> pa što nisu grčevi normalni? mislim na prduckanja i to...moja se malo grči al to samo prije kakanja, ali nije ništa strašno što malo tješenja ne može zaustaviti..i onda se pokaka i sve 5.


tak i kod mene. ponekad nakon što cica malo skuplja nogice i plače, ali prođe čim krene prduckanje ili podrigivanje. ako potraje nabavila sam homeopatske kapi od kojih isti tren stane sa grčenjem. do sada sam ih dva puta upotrijebila. nisam sigurna dali su to grčevi ili samo problem sa podrigivanjem...
mislila sam prvo da je to zbog toga što pijem ness od mlijeka pa sam ga izbacila, ali sad vidim da nije.

----------


## milasova8

Mom djecaku su grcici krenuli sa 4 tjedna starosti,i to ne svaki dan..koji put bi ga patilo dan i noc a koji put uopce ne..neovisno o tome sta bi jela..iako sam pazila..i jos uvijek ne jedem grah,nekako sam se navikla bez njega..
Prestali su ga mucit grcevi sa 4 mjeseca,ali sad ga muce zubici :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

> A da, vjerujem da ću prepoznati grčeve ako dođu a nadam se da neće...


O, da, hoćeš prepoznat,i i da, nadam se da nećeš morati prepoznavati. Dojenačke kolike traju od otprilike navršenih mjesec do navršena tri mjeseca života. Prepoznaješ ih po tome da oko 6 navečer počne strašan plač i traje gotovo bez prekida 2-4 sata, Beba skuplja nožice prema trbuhu, i vrišti, očito je da ju boli. 
Pa pokušaš sve što možeš zamisliti da ga smiriš, nosanje u raznim položajima, plesanje, glazba, topla pelena na trbuščiću, dojka kad prihvati, neki daju i kapljice...I nema veze što jedeš, nema veze da li dojiš, nema veze koje AD daješ, grčevi traju sve dok se probavni sustav bebe ne razvije. Samo bebu treba tješiti, naći položaj u kome joj je lakše, obično trbuščićem na podlaktici i čekati da prestanu.
I samo jedan dan... Dok sa zebnjom čekaš večer i bebin plač, nema više, jučer je to bilo jadno bolno, tjelešce, danas sasvim druga osobica. 
Ja sam to iskusila sa jednim od troje djece. Izdržali smo  :Smile:  Drugo dvoje nikakve grčeve nisu imali, a sve sam isto radila, isto jela, isto dojila...

Ima članak i na portalu http://www.roda.hr/article/read/grcevi-kod-dojenih-beba
a ima i mnoštvo stranica o dojenačkim kolikama na netu.

----------


## vikki

> vikki probaj jesti kompote to bi ti trebalo popraviti stolicu a neće izazvati grčeve kod malog, tako sam ja onaj prvi mjesece dok sam pazila


Probala sam, nekad pomogne, nekad ne. No počela sam se više kretati barem pa bi sad trebalo biti bolje.




> moja ima 6 mjeseci i jos joj smeta kad ja konzumiram mlijeko,probaj kupiti mlijeko bez laktoze


Mislim da nije stvar u laktozi, nego u proteinu iz mlijeka koji ne podnose.

Pedijatrica nam je preporučila Bio gaiu zbog aerokolika (često ima napet trbuščić, a kad ga polegnem na trbuh zna rafalno prduckati i po par minuta), nisam još uzela, zar nisu za gutanje zraka bolje Sab simplex? Inače je stvarno neko vrijeme bio miran što se tiče grčeva, ali zadnjih dana ponovno vrišti, a i osuo se po licu opet, ne kužim više što bi mu moglo smetati, mogu valjda samo čekati da prođe  :Sad:

----------


## S2000

ja jos nisam uocila povezanost moje hrane i bebe  :Smile:  cool

----------


## nanimira

> O, da, hoćeš prepoznat,i i da, nadam se da nećeš morati prepoznavati. Dojenačke kolike traju od otprilike navršenih mjesec do navršena tri mjeseca života. Prepoznaješ ih po tome da oko 6 navečer počne strašan plač i traje gotovo bez prekida 2-4 sata, Beba skuplja nožice prema trbuhu, i vrišti, očito je da ju boli. 
> Pa pokušaš sve što možeš zamisliti da ga smiriš, nosanje u raznim položajima, plesanje, glazba, topla pelena na trbuščiću, dojka kad prihvati, neki daju i kapljice...I nema veze što jedeš, nema veze da li dojiš, nema veze koje AD daješ, grčevi traju sve dok se probavni sustav bebe ne razvije. Samo bebu treba tješiti, naći položaj u kome joj je lakše, obično trbuščićem na podlaktici i čekati da prestanu.
> I samo jedan dan... Dok sa zebnjom čekaš večer i bebin plač, nema više, jučer je to bilo jadno bolno, tjelešce, danas sasvim druga osobica. 
> Ja sam to iskusila sa jednim od troje djece. Izdržali smo  Drugo dvoje nikakve grčeve nisu imali, a sve sam isto radila, isto jela, isto dojila...
> 
> Ima članak i na portalu http://www.roda.hr/article/read/grcevi-kod-dojenih-beba
> a ima i mnoštvo stranica o dojenačkim kolikama na netu.


Baš sam neki dan slušala nešto na TVu o tim grčevima, tj.mislim da je bilo neki dan i da je bio TV  :Smile:  i kažu pedijatri da to njih zapravo uopće toliko ne boli nego da one jednostavno tako manifestiraju svoje nezadovoljstvo, ali da kolike nisu bolne kako to nama izgleda. Ako su u pravu hvala bogu jer se stvarno zanju jako plakati, od moje setrične malecka je imala i to skoro mjesec dana i ova je mislila da će friknut...uff... a jadničci...

----------


## phiphy

> Onda u nekoj kulminaciji grceva sa 5-6 tjedana odlucila izbaciti mlijeko ...nakon 4 tjedna cini mi se da im je bolje.


Potpisujem...i kod nas je situacija bila bolja nakon izbacivanja mlijeka i mliječnih proizvoda (s time da sam ja izbacila baš sve), poboljšanje je nastupilo nakon otprilike 2 tjedna, baš kako piše da treba mliječnim proteinima da se isčiste iz maminog i bebinog organizma. Osjetno manje je prduckala i grčila se, a kad sam si priuštila malo sira ili mlijeka nakon tjedana apstinencije, odmah bi se osjetilo na probavi i grčevima...priča s kolikama je očito poprilično individualna...

----------


## ki ki

A sta uopce jesti za dorucak ako se izbace mlijecni i sirni proizvodi,nemam vise ideje ?

----------


## phiphy

Meni su doručak i popriličan broj obroka koji nisu ručak i večera (baš sam bila gladna) bili ražene, kukuruzne ili neke druge pahuljice (ne one miješane sa sjemenkama jer i neka sjemenka je čuda činila, nisam uspjela otkriti koja) s kompotom od jabuka, kruška, breskvi, marelica (tada ih je bilo) ili rižinim mlijekom, koji keks, banana...griz od pira na vodi, i u njega bi ubacila kompota...kruh s marmeladom bez putra...kruh sa suhomesnatim...prvih 10 dana sam baš žudila za sirom i jogurtom i brinula se da li si radim loše zbog kalcija, ali onda se navikneš pa ne bude više teško. I apsolutno nisam bila zadovoljna prehranom (keksi, suhomesnato...), ali nešto sam morala jesti  :Cool:  .

----------


## annvilli

Ja sam svaki put jela skoro sve, prestanem ako vidim da bebi smeta. Pa ne možemo se izgladnjivat dok dojimo. 
A light proizvodi su još gori od običnih jer imaju puno aditiva pa njih nikako ne bi, pogotovo dok dojim

----------


## lulu-mama

Moj malac se grči od 2. dana, jos je u bolnici počelo. To je prestrašno. sretna sam kad traje samo 3 sata. jučer je počelo u 20 i trajalo do 2. dijete zbilja pati. sve strategije isprobavamo: od masiranja trbuščića, nunanja, white noise, homeopatske kapi...nista bas ne djeluje. 
iako su savjeti da prehrana ne utjece baš na kolike, ja više ne znam kako mu pomoci. moram barem s time probati.
mlijeko sam odavno izbacila, a sad cu i sve drugo.

krenuti cu sa dijetom riža i kuhana piletina, pa dodavati druge namirnice i vidjeti sto mu ne paše.

kakve juhice kuhati? koje namirnice?
i sto ujutro jesti za dorucak?

----------


## XENA

Mi smo prošli tu fazu što jesti i ne jesti,prošli smo i grčiće koji i nisu bili tako strašni. Sara sada ima 11 mjeseci i grozan dermatitis na licu, idemo sutra kod doktorice , ne znam dali reagira na nešto što sam ja pojela ili joj smeta nešto u njenoj dohrani a ja stvarno ne znam što. Prvi put se osula kada je imala 4 mjeseca i bila isključivo dojena. Baš sam žalosna, uz sav trud oko dojenja i savjesno ponašanje kod dohrane evo nam ipak problema

----------


## unique

Draga Lulu-mama, nama su grčevi trajali skoro do 4. mjeseca, pa još uvijek ne mogu sa stopostotnom sigurnošću reći da su prošli, kad sam otkrila da moje korištenje/nekorištenje mliječnih proizvoda nema nikakav utjecaj, ponovo sam ih uvela. A otkrila sam da uvijek reagira na mandarine i naranče, grah, grašak i ostale mahunarke te gazirana pića, pa sam to izbacila. Al, ono, bilo je čupavo dok nisam otkrila što sve smeta. 

Od svih "standardnih metoda" otklanjanja, ništa nije radilo osim skakutanja na pilates lopti (ali samo kad su grčić bili blagi) i ponekad je pomogao fen, onako na udaljenosti pola metra usmjeren prema trbuščiću, ali reguliran tako da nije prevruć. Možda nešto pomogne  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## phiphy

*XENA*, kako vam taj dermatitis izgleda? I mi se borimo s istom stvari. Prvo sam mislila da su orasi krivi, ali, evo, od Božića prošlo skoro 20 dana, a nije baš da situacija ide na bolje...

----------


## vikki

> kakve juhice kuhati? koje namirnice?
> i sto ujutro jesti za dorucak?


Juhice svakakve (bez mahunarki i drugog povrća koje napuhuje), junetina, teletina, piletina, kuhani krumpir i riža. Doručak mi je najteže padao, izbacila sam mliječno i jaja, zobene pahuljice i musle, suhomesnato i paštete inače ne jedem kao ni margo, preostao mi je pekmez i kruh  :Sad: 

Grčeve je imao negdje do puna tri mjeseca, nisam primijetila da je izbacivanje svih mogućih namirnica osobito pomoglo, ali su zato npr. cheesecake i tamna čokolada jako pogoršali stvar. Kad mi se učinilo da grčevi prestaju počela sam uvoditi neke namirnice, barem zelenu salatu i jogurte jer je moja probava potpuno zaštekala. 

Kako su grčevi prošli, počeo je imati česte proljevaste stolice, voda i sluz, do grla bi se ukakao i to traje već mjesec dana. Nisam sigurna da nije alergijska reakcija na nešto što jedem, pogotovo što se zna osuti, po obrazima i malo po ramenima i prsima (dan-dva bude osip pa prođe).

----------


## Argente

Ja sam krenula sistemom jedi sve pa izbacuj i do sad (4 mj.) sam već dosta toga izbacila  :Sad: 
Mandarine i kupus - žestoko bljucanje, suhomesnato - grčevi, svinjetina - smrdljivo bljucanje i zeleno-sluzava stolica, orašasto voće - osip, od sutra izbacujem i musle jer izgleda da i od toga ima osip :\

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Kokosovo, bademovo ili rizino mlijeko. Nikako sojino. Soja naime sadrzi visoku kolicinu biljnog estrogena koji moze lose utijecati prvo na tvoje, a onda na bebine hormone. Novija istrazivanja pokazuju da je soja jako nezdrava, posebno za dojencad i da sojina dojenacka formula sadrzi kolicinu esstrogena kao 3 kontracepcijske pilule dnevno.




> A sta uopce jesti za dorucak ako se izbace mlijecni i sirni proizvodi,nemam vise ideje ?

----------


## XENA

> *XENA*, kako vam taj dermatitis izgleda? I mi se borimo s istom stvari. Prvo sam mislila da su orasi krivi, ali, evo, od Božića prošlo skoro 20 dana, a nije baš da situacija ide na bolje...


Crvenilo na oba obraza, hrapava koža poput sitnih prištića. Imali smo boljih i lošijih faza, kada bi se skroz povuklo ali više manje je malo crvenila bilo prisutno, sada se to stvarno razbuktalo a osula mi se i po trupu, ma užas

----------


## phiphy

:Sad:  A joj, tako nekako i mi izgledamo, tj. krenuli je sa suhim, sitnim prištićima, pa su se područja s prištićima zacrvenila, a sad su crvena, hrapava i suha, s time da joj je jedna strana lica crvenija od druge, tj. crveni se i onaj dio koji nije bio osut prištićima. Hoćeš, molim te, napisati što ti je pedica rekla? Mi smo za 2 tjedna na sistematskom pa mi se ne da voditi je u boleštine da nešto drugo pokupi, a i čekala sam i nadala se da će samo proći. Od danas krećem s nealergijskom dijetom pa da vidim da li će nas to igdje dovesti. Jedino nisam sigurna da li da prekinem dohranu (pred 2 dana krenuli s kruškom, kašica od (navodno) eko uzgojene kruške).

I na musli reagiraju?  :Shock:  To nisam imala u planu izbaciti...to je musli sa pšenicom i/ili nekom drugom glutenskom žitaricom?

----------


## Argente

Moje musle su sa (prepisujem): ječam, zob, pšenica; dalje: lan, buča, grožđice, banane, ananas, marelica, kruška, breskva, mango

----------


## phiphy

Fini musli  :Smile:  . Kad kažeš da i od toga dobije osip, misliš na guzu ili drugdje?

----------


## Argente

Jesu bome (kauflandski)  :Smile: 
osip - samo čelo i jedan obraz trenutno (puno je slabiji nego od oraha)

----------


## XENA

> A joj, tako nekako i mi izgledamo, tj. krenuli je sa suhim, sitnim prištićima, pa su se područja s prištićima zacrvenila, a sad su crvena, hrapava i suha, s time da joj je jedna strana lica crvenija od druge, tj. crveni se i onaj dio koji nije bio osut prištićima. Hoćeš, molim te, napisati što ti je pedica rekla? Mi smo za 2 tjedna na sistematskom pa mi se ne da voditi je u boleštine da nešto drugo pokupi, a i čekala sam i nadala se da će samo proći. Od danas krećem s nealergijskom dijetom pa da vidim da li će nas to igdje dovesti. Jedino nisam sigurna da li da prekinem dohranu (pred 2 dana krenuli s kruškom, kašica od (navodno) eko uzgojene kruške).
> 
> I na musli reagiraju?  To nisam imala u planu izbaciti...to je musli sa pšenicom i/ili nekom drugom glutenskom žitaricom?


Pošto je taj dermatitis na licu jako izražen a i osula se dobila je injekciju, dobili smo i kremu za obraščiće (kortikosteroidi) te fenistil kapi 3x dnevno.
Rekla mi je da izbacim mlijeko i mliječne proizvode te jaja iz moje i njene prehrane, ne znam dali to uzrokuje naše probleme, vidjet ćemo, ja sam nedavno jela dosta kikirikija a ona je probala kolače (moja mama) u kojima je bilo jaja
Danas idemo opet na injekciju i kontrolu, ako se problemi nastave slat će nas na daljnju obradu.
Meni je dosta teško bez mliječnih proizvoda ali što ću, što je tu je danas si idem po rižino mlijeko.




> Moje musle su sa (prepisujem): ječam, zob, pšenica; dalje: lan, buča, grožđice, banane, ananas, marelica, kruška, breskva, mango


Od navedenog meni u oči "upada" mango

----------


## phiphy

Kakvu injekciju?  :Shock:  Hoćeš mazati kremicu? Za fenistil ću proguglat  :Smile:  . Da li je dermatitis svrbi? Ili osip?

Rižino mlijeko i ja smo već best friends. Ovo mi je 4. dijeta u zadnjih godinu i pol (poseban režim prehrane, ne dijeta u smislu smanjene količine hrane) i majke mi, oguglala sam. Držim nam fige da im se facice pročiste!

*Arđo*, meni smrdi ananas, no kad kreneš čitati, može biti zaista sve. Ja sam odustala od ovih smiksanih muslija, kupim si pojedinačne pahuljice pa sama miješam i dodajem voće.

----------


## vikki

Phiphy, koje pahuljice kupuješ? Ja sam probala sa zobenima, ali bojim se da i na njih reagira, možda da uzmem rižine? No kako već koristim rižino, mlijeko to mi je malo too much riže  :Undecided:  
Kakvih još ima pojedinačno za kupiti a da nisu potencijalno alergene?
Inače u muslima bojim se da ima svega, i tragova kikirikija, soje i štošta na što bi mogli reagirati.

----------


## phiphy

Kupim uglavnom ražene (to još potječe iz moje prve dijete  :Smile:  ), ali imaš i ječmene, prosene, od quinoje, pšenične, zobene, ako me pamženje služi ima i od amarantha, rižine, ma skoro što god se sjetiš...nešto ima za kupiti u DM-u, nešto u Konzumu, najviše u nekom dućanu zdravije hrane tipa Bio&Bio (jedino što se meni kod njih zamjerilo što sam u 2 navrata kupila neke pahuljijce, mislim prosene, pa su davale na tuf. Zamijenili su mi ih bez problema, ali bila mi je tlaka ići do grada zbog toga pa sad radije kombiniram neki trgovački lanac i DM). Pretpostavljam da i u Mulleru ima štošta, ali nisam još uspjela proučiti ponudu. A sad, koja pahulja je potencijalno alergena...meni se čini da su sve  :Smile:  . Pročitala sam ovo, po tome i riža može biti alergen?! Nema nam spasa  :Laughing:  .

----------


## XENA

Injekciju zbog osipa i tih obraza koji su grozno izgledali, nisam pitala naziv znam da ju je dobila zbog alergije. Krema je Afloderm su Belobazi i mažem ju ,poboljšanje se vidi.
Što se tiće svrbeža svrbila se po tjemenu pošto je osip i tamo dospio ( ili je to imalo veze sa umorom i spavanjem?) i po trbuščiću kad god bi ju presvlačila. Obraščiće nije svrbila.
Što si izbacila iz prehrane? Ja razmišljam osim mlijeka i jaja  izbaciti i čokoladu, orašaste plodove ,suhomesnate proizvode te citruse.
Mlijeko mi strašno fali, jutros sam pila kavu sa svojim mlijekom :facepalm:  i nemam pojma šta da jedem.
Ne znam što sa kozjim mlijekom?

----------


## vikki

> Mlijeko mi strašno fali, jutros sam pila kavu sa svojim mlijekom i nemam pojma šta da jedem.


Ovo mi nije palo na pamet, i meni mlijeko jako fali, i sve mliječno zapravo. Sad popijem jogurt, ali maleni ima takve proljeve da mi opet slijedi restrikcija.




> Ne znam što sa kozjim mlijekom?


Kozje sam pila kad sam kravlje izbacila, odmah poslije poroda, zbog grčeva. Meni je malo prejakog okusa, ali navikneš se. Nisam sigurna da je s grčevima bilo bolje. Poslije sam prešla na rižino.
Inače i moj se češe po glavi, ali se mučimo s tjemenicom već dva mjeseca pa mislim da je to, a isto mu je jedan obraščić već neko vrijeme crven. Čak je i po ušima imao crvenilo i krastice, to smo riješili elocomom.

Phiphy, hvala ti, potražit ću nešto od ovih pahuljica u DM-u  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Izbacujem sve mliječno, jaja i zobene pahuljice. Ne zvuči puno, ali već ionako ne jedem čokoladu, agrume, kupusnjače, mahunarke (od rođenja). Arašide sam izbacila nakon što nam je situacija na licu kulminirala malo nakon Božića pa sumnjam da su orasi krivi. Ostavljam pšenicu i prerađevine (pašta, kruh...), krompir, rižu, quinou, zeleno povrće, sirovo i/ili kuhano (značo, salate razne, blitva, špinat, tikvice...), voće (bez kivija, ananasa i sl.), meso. Suhomesnato se do sad nije pokazalo kao problem pa nastavljam jesti, ali jedem npr. pancetu i pršut, nadam se da u tome ima manje konzervansa i kemije od šunki, parizera i sl. Još jedino nisam skroz na čisto što ću s pomidorima.

Čitala sam da su djeca koja su alergična na kravlje mlijeko uglavnom alergična i na ostala mlijeka, pa i kozje.

----------


## phiphy

Zaboravih, izbacujem i kozice, škampe, a s ribom se još borim (da li izbaciti ili ne). Pročitala sam i da je jako bitno nadomjestiti kalcij kojeg ne unosimo mlijekom i prerađevinama, iz jednog izvora trebalo bi uzimati 1000 mg dnevno.

----------


## gizolito

nama su grčevi i preosjetljivost na hranu počeli još u rodilištu. nismo imali nikakvih osipa i crvenila nego samo napuhavanje i plač, kakanje i ne-kakanje.

od hrane NE je svinjetina, pršut, špek (to sam skužila još u trudnoći da ga smeta), lignje, mlijeko, agrumi
mahunarke nisam niti probala (ne usudim se)
volimo jogurte, ribu, juhe (riblje, pileće i juneće), šalšu (mamino omiljeneo jelo), i pečenu piletinu (to mi sline krenu čim pomislim na to, a nisam bila obožavatelj prije; njemu isto super)

i smetali su mu elevit vitamini - kak mene ovo željezo zaštopa tako je valjda i njega - nije kakao, prdio je i bio nesretan

----------


## gizolito

nama su grčevi i preosjetljivost na hranu počeli još u rodilištu. nismo imali nikakvih osipa i crvenila nego samo napuhavanje i plač, kakanje i ne-kakanje.

od hrane NE je svinjetina, pršut, špek (to sam skužila još u trudnoći da ga smeta), lignje, mlijeko, agrumi
mahunarke nisam niti probala (ne usudim se)
volimo jogurte, ribu, juhe (riblje, pileće i juneće), šalšu (mamino omiljeneo jelo), i pečenu piletinu (to mi sline krenu čim pomislim na to, a nisam bila obožavatelj prije; njemu isto super)
i stalno pijem one čajeve od anisa, komorača i kumina. kad sam bila ostala bez istih, skuhala sam si čaj od kumina koji koristim ko začin - okus po sapunu, ali nije prdio niti se grčio

i smetali su mu elevit vitamini - kak mene ovo željezo zaštopa tako je valjda i njega - nije kakao, prdio je i bio nesretan dok nisam prestala piti

uglavnom treba isprobavati i čekati da mala crijeva sazriju  :Love:  nema pravila
meni je lakše svaki dan jesti juhu i šalšu nego njega slušati kak se plaće (moj to obićno od ponoći pa do 1, 2, 3 ovisno kaj sam jela)

----------


## Argente

Nakon 2 dana  eliminacije musla/alergene bombe nema crvenila, prištića ni svrbeža, samo ostaci u vidu oguljene i kokošje kože  :Dancing Fever: 
Kad čitam vas, vidim da sam dobro prošla...zasad.

----------


## Apsu

Nije hrana al moze nekakp proc.. Jel netko primjetio da mu bebi smetaju elevit tablete? Pila sam ih u trudnoci pa prestala pred kraj, prekjucer sam popila jednu i bio mi je nemiran cijeli dan.. Jucer nisam popila i bio je ok a danas opet ko prekjucer..

----------


## phiphy

Gizlotto napisala 2 posta prije tebe  :Grin:

----------


## XENA

> Nakon 2 dana  eliminacije musla/alergene bombe nema crvenila, prištića ni svrbeža, samo ostaci u vidu oguljene i kokošje kože 
> Kad čitam vas, vidim da sam dobro prošla...zasad.


Super! Sretna zbog vas što ste tako brzo našli uzrok i uklonili ga  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

Hvala ti Xena, nadam se da neće razviti neke nove intolerancije/alergije...da ne bih i ja morala piti kavu sa svojim mlijekom  :Laughing: 
phiphy, pa tebi stvarno nije ostalo puno hrane na raspolaganju, a kako bi bilo da uvedeš natrag ono što si ukinula radi grčeva - čokoladu, agrume itd.?
Nakon koliko je uobičajeno probati opet s namirnicom na koju se pokazala neka reakcija a) kroz dojenje i b) kroz dohranu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

nama nutricionistica rekla da probamo opet za jedno 2 mjeseca ako su imali grčeve na određenu hranu npr. kupus a nisam sigurna za ove alergije dal se ostavit toga do god dana recimo.
Phiphy ja pomodore jela odmah čim se rodio zašto ne? Mislim sad ne bih jer je prošlo njihovo vrijeme

----------


## XENA

> Hvala ti Xena, nadam se da neće razviti neke nove intolerancije/alergije...da ne bih i ja morala piti kavu sa svojim mlijekom 
> phiphy, pa tebi stvarno nije ostalo puno hrane na raspolaganju, a kako bi bilo da uvedeš natrag ono što si ukinula radi grčeva - čokoladu, agrume itd.?
> *Nakon koliko je uobičajeno probati opet s namirnicom na koju se pokazala neka reakcija a) kroz dojenje i b) kroz dohranu?*


Uf prešla ja sa svog na rižino koje me i nije baš nešto oduševilo.
Mene isto zanima ovo boldano

----------


## phiphy

> phiphy, pa tebi stvarno nije ostalo puno hrane na raspolaganju, a kako bi bilo da uvedeš natrag ono što si ukinula radi grčeva - čokoladu, agrume itd.?


Hoću, jednom  :Grin:  . Osim Nutelle (lješnjaci problem), mogu ostatak života proživjeti bez čokolade, a i agruma  :Laughing:  . Kupus je pred 10-ak dana prošao s prdekanom i konstantnim buđenjima, mahunarke, obzirom na rezultate s kupusom, ne dolaze u obzir. Mliječno je mogući alergen, orasi i ekipa isto, kozice isto, a zobene su mi vrlo sumnjive, čak možda i najsumljivije jer sam ih nedavno uvela u prehranu. Čak mislim da su orasi krivi za buktinju oko Božića, a zobene za ostatak, no vidjet ćemo. Za sad sam si dala 2 tjedna ovakve dijete u nadi da ću situaciju na licu vratiti u normalu i onda krećem dodavati namirnice, jednu po jednu, svakih 5 dana, kao što je preporučeno u dohrani. Nadam se da ću tako uspjeti nedvojbeno zaključiti što izaziva probleme.





> Phiphy ja pomodore jela odmah čim se rodio zašto ne? Mislim sad ne bih jer je prošlo njihovo vrijeme


Pomidor je česti alergen. Ja ih inače jedem puno, zimi one, po naški zvane šeri jer jedine imaju neki okus, ali i one su se pokvarile, mm je baš jučer njurgao kako ništa ne valjaju pa ih neću jesti kad nisu fine.




> Uf prešla ja sa svog na rižino koje me i nije baš nešto oduševilo.


 :Laughing:  A da, to je bijela, malo slatkasta voda, ali s vremenom se navikneš  :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

> Nakon koliko je uobičajeno probati opet s namirnicom na koju se pokazala neka reakcija a) kroz dojenje i b) kroz dohranu?


Ja sam probala nakon što su prestali grčevi s tri mjeseca, ali su onda krenule smrdljive, sluzave i obilne stolice koje još uvijek traju, do grla se ukaka više puta dnevno (testirana na adeno, rotavirus i parazite i u redu je). 
Tu i tamo se ospe (noćas se sav izgrebao po glavi i čelu  :Sad: ). 
Ovaj je mjesec dobio triput manje na težini nego prva dva, a zadnjih dana i odbija sisati ili vrišti na sisi. A ja više ne mogu živjeti na riži i piletini, otkad sam rodila nisam se pošteno najela, stalno sam gladna, više zato što mi fali raznolikost, nego kalorije. 
I nemam pojma što da radim  :Sad:

----------


## ki ki

A sta da ja pojedem/popijem da se bebe koju dojim pokaka?

----------


## lulu-mama

> A sta da ja pojedem/popijem da se bebe koju dojim pokaka?


Kompot od šljiva (suhih) i krušaka. Nemoj puno u jednoj porciji da ne bi bilo darmar

----------


## phiphy

*vikki*, ne znam da li si pisala, da li ti reagira na pšenicu, krompire i sl.? To te ne najede? Jesi probala neko drugo meso? Sluzave i smrdljive stolice znaju biti od kisele hrane, jedeš li nešto jako kiselo, ocat ili sl.?

----------


## phiphy

> Nemoj puno u jednoj porciji da ne bi bilo darmar


 :Laughing:

----------


## phiphy

Ne mogu više editirati...krivo sam te skužila, *vikki*, vidim da ti fali raznolikost, a ne kalorije  :Sad:  . Kad bi mogla izolirati što mu smeta, bilo bi ti lakše jer bi druge namirnice mogla pomalo dodavati. Evo, mi smo danas, sa 6. mj., imali grčeve nakon dugo vremena. Grijeh pripisujem kori od jabuke, inače uvijek gulim, a ovo je kao neka eko pa sam je smazala s korom i danas fešta, tako da uvijek nešto može neplanirano iznenaditi.

----------


## lulu-mama

Nakon izbacivanja mliječnih proizvoda, mahunarki, svega što napuhuje, glutena.....(lista je preduga za popisati)...stanje s grčićima je znatno bolje. Gotovo da uopće nema problema. Malo se samo plače i način je kad prducka i kaka, ali to je normalno.

Znate li možda da li mliječni proizvodi drugih životinja (koza npr) isto spadaju u visoko alergene hrane?
Ja bi tako rado malo kozjeg sira, ali me strah experimentirati  :Undecided:

----------


## vikki

Ja sam pila kozje mlijeko, nisam primijetila da je puno ni bolje ni lošije s grčevima.

Phiphy, izbacit ću ponovno skoro sve od danas pa ću onda početi dodavati.
Inače ne jedem ništa kiselo, od povrća samo kuhana mrkva iz juhe i špinat, zelena salata samo s maslinovim uljem, bez octa (koju ću opet izbaciti, uvela sam je zbog svoje probave, fali mi vlakana), od voća samo jabuke bez kore i koji put banana. 
Stvarno sam se nadala kad prođu grčevi da će proći i preosjetljivost na ono što ja jedem, izgleda da nije tako.

----------


## XENA

> Nakon izbacivanja mliječnih proizvoda, mahunarki, svega što napuhuje, glutena.....(lista je preduga za popisati)...stanje s grčićima je znatno bolje. Gotovo da uopće nema problema. Malo se samo plače i način je kad prducka i kaka, ali to je normalno.
> 
> Znate li možda da li mliječni proizvodi drugih životinja (koza npr) isto spadaju u visoko alergene hrane?
> Ja bi tako rado malo kozjeg sira, ali me strah experimentirati


Kažu da 50% ljudi koji su alergični na kravlje mlijeko alergićni i na kozje tako da ti bebač može i ne mora odreagirati na kozje proizvode.

----------


## gizolito

ja sam jučer prvi put od poroda popila kavu s mlijekom = prđenje, vrištanje i grčenje cijelu većer
nije bila tak fina da bi bila vrijedna ovog. taman smo uspostavili finu rutinu spavanja, a onda je ovo sinoć skroz poremetilo cijeli koncept

----------


## Ginger

ajme, koje muke, drzte se curke

Ja jedem i pijem sve (i sa prve dvije curke sam) i za sad je sve ok, nadam se da ce tako i ostati
Ne jedem samo grah i kupus

----------


## XENA

Meni se curka preko vikenda opet osula.
Ne mogu ja živjeti ovako u neznanju, sutra ću kod pedice i neka nas šalje na testiranja! Em ja umirem od gladi pošto sam izbacila dosta toga iz svoje prehrane , em me strah uvesti Sarici išta novo u dohranu. 
Uskoro se vraćam na posao i želim to obaviti dok sam kući, a i jaslice nam dolaze u obzir kada ja krenem raditi, ne mogu im tamo doći sa "možda listom" na što je alergična.

----------


## flossycandy

Jedem apsolutno sve kako u trudnoći tako i sada dok dojim. Dakle i mahunarke, i orašaste plodove, gljive, med, svo voce sa korom, mlijeko i mlijecne proizvode, salate, luk i češnjak itd. ništa nisam primjetila da smeta mojoj bebi i stvarno nema potrebe da si ograničavam unos nekih namirnica. Moram priznati da sam zbog toga iznimno sretna jer ionako jedva stignem nešto "ubaciti" u sebe, za kuhanje rijetko imam vremena i bilo bi mi stvarno naporno da moram smišljati što, smijem li to pojesti, što kao alternativu jesti itd.

----------


## zekana

Kad čitam ovo totalno sam izbedirana. Tko će uloviti što mu smeta??? Ma samo mi prducka i jadan se grči po cijele dane. Provela sam više od pola sata na sos telefonu za dojenje, ali eto nama nije ni do položaja, ni do adaptiranog ( i s njim i bez njega je muka) ni do flašice. Samo je sisa radila, a opet je sve isto. I noću i danju. Eh sad, da li tih pola deci mlijeka u kavi smeta, da li kava smeta, da li je do mandarine koju sam pojela ili do jabuka koje volim jesti, da li je do ovog ili onog, ajmeeeeeee... pa to je tako grozno što ne možeš znati. Ne radi prehrambenih proizvoda već radi brze pomoći bebi. 

Mlijeka kao u priči, a mlijeko mu škodi. Kako se priroda nije pobrinula za TO? Jadan moj maleni, moram sve izbaciti pod hitno i ostati na suhom kruhu i čaju pa da vidimo što je... hoću, sigurno od sutra režem SVE. Ima li netko tko bi mi znao reći što iz iskustva svog i tuđeg (od poznanica, nekoga od rodbine) NE UZROKUJE GRČEVE I PLINOVE???

----------


## Apsu

Vrijeme ne uzrokuje plinove  :Grin: 
Ali stvarno, maleni trbuscic se mora naviknuti na ovaj svijet, možda uopce nije do hrane koju ti jedeš nego je jednostavno tako.
Probavni sustav mora sazrijeti, najcesce se to desi sa 3 mjeseca.. Do tada malo masiranja buše, toplih tetra na trbuh i dizanje nogica prema trbuhu da se lakse isprdi..

----------


## maca papucarica

> Kad čitam ovo totalno sam izbedirana. Tko će uloviti što mu smeta??? Ma samo mi prducka i jadan se grči po cijele dane. Provela sam više od pola sata na sos telefonu za dojenje, ali eto nama nije ni do položaja, ni do adaptiranog ( i s njim i bez njega je muka) ni do flašice. Samo je sisa radila, a opet je sve isto. I noću i danju. Eh sad, da li tih pola deci mlijeka u kavi smeta, da li kava smeta, da li je do mandarine koju sam pojela ili do jabuka koje volim jesti, da li je do ovog ili onog, ajmeeeeeee... pa to je tako grozno što ne možeš znati. Ne radi prehrambenih proizvoda već radi brze pomoći bebi. 
> 
> Mlijeka kao u priči, a mlijeko mu škodi. Kako se priroda nije pobrinula za TO? Jadan moj maleni, moram sve izbaciti pod hitno i ostati na suhom kruhu i čaju pa da vidimo što je... hoću, sigurno od sutra režem SVE. Ima li netko tko bi mi znao reći što iz iskustva svog i tuđeg (od poznanica, nekoga od rodbine) NE UZROKUJE GRČEVE I PLINOVE???


Grčeve 100 % sigurno liječi vrijeme i sazrijevanje probavnog trakta, kao što kaže Apsu.
Točka.
Vjerujem da ti je u to teško povjerovati i sklonija si probati sve drugo jer vrijeme, eto, ne možeš pomaknuti.
I ja sam isto razmišljala i najgore mi je bilo kad bi mi govorili da jednostavno mora proći.
A to je živa istina.
Mala crijevca nisu navikla na probavljanje hrane, na plinove i ostalo, a veliki je faktor, vjerujem, što si ovaj put dobila malo osjetljivije dijete kojem sve to više smeta.
To možeš potvrditi ako malo detaljnije obratiš pažnju na njegove reakcije.
Npr. mome je reakcija na sve bila urlik-presvlačenje, vožnja u kolicima, svaka rupa na putu...
Jednom kad sam to shvatila, bilo mi je lakše znajući da me treba da utješim nego misleći da moram pomicati brda da ga zadovoljim.

----------


## phiphy

Vrijeme sigurno liječi sve, ali iz osobnog iskustva, promjene u prehrani mogu biti od velike pomoći. Naravno, vjerujem da je sve individualno.

Kod nas se pokazalo da sirovo voće i mliječni proizvodi izazivaju kuršlus. Po izbacivanju mliječnih proizvoda stanje je bilo puuuuuno bolje u roku od 2 tjedna (toliko je potrebno da se mliječni proteini izbace iz majčinog i bebinog organizma, a kod nas je popravak stanja nastupio praktički u dan po isteku ta 2 tjedna od izbacivanja mliječnog). Još uvijek je imala grčeve, ali bili su mala beba u usporedbi s onima kad bih pojela neku sirovu voćku ili dok sam jela mliječne proizvode.

----------


## Optimisticna

Ja sam jela sve kuhano, ništa sirovo. Nikakve salate, paradajze ili bilo šta što nije termički obrađeno. Jabuke ako sam jela to je znači bio kompot. Palenta s vrhnjem i jogurtom, i takve stvari. Ali Mali je stvarno bio ko noj što bi se reklo - i dan danas je. Sve je fino i sve je za pojest. Nikad nije bljuckao, i nikad nije bilo perioda duljih od dva dana da nije ima stolicu, čak ni kao beba. Jednostavno imala sam sreću.

----------

